# So tired of this ear infection!!!



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I have no valuable input, just wanted to say how cute Molson is!

Bailey had a lot of trouble with ear-infections, it is likely something you tried, but it was a yellow antibiotic drop(s) for his ear, plus the cleaner drops too. Bails was always full of the stinky black gunk and that always seemed to clear it up quite well. Poor guy, I would stick paper towels in his ear after cleaning, and they would puff up his ears and keep them more open -he learned to just deal with them (I'd leave them "in"/open for a half hour) rather than shake them out. I don't know if it actually helped, but we laughed at him and just wanted to get more air in there to help dry them out.

When we had the tummy troubles with Fin and were thinking allergy we tried the Nature's Variety Instinct (Rabbit) -I have the bag still as it did not make Fin any better, it was much, much worse. But I can't say it was the food, it could have been everything else going on at that time.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll preface this with the standard I-am-not-a-vet disclaimer, but I do know that my Dexter had ear infections in both ears that lasted for more than six months, and nothing helped. We're talking stinky, inflamed ears with black gunk, and nothing worked. Not the prescription ear drops, nor the prescription steroid rinse, nor any other method I tried, until he was put on an antibiotic for a UTI. After 4 days of antibotics (and I can't remember which antibiotic at the moment), Dexter's ears were cleaner, and within a week the infection was completely gone. That was back in October, and now almost seven months later, he has not had one single problem with either ear. This was after he had more than seven vet visits just for his ears, and the vet repeatedly saying that since it was a yeast infection, antibiotics wouldn't do any good. So if I were you, I would ask for an antibiotic!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin had an ear infection last year that would not disappear. Our vet thought it might be sensitivity to beef so we tried eliminating that for a while but the infection persisted. 

Austin absolutely detests ear drops or anything that looks like it may be ear drops so our vet prescribed an antibiotic (capsule) along with prednisone (low dose). It was much easier to administer and it worked. He hasn't had an ear infection in months now. I, too, would ask the vet for an antibiotic.

Reno had an ear infection a couple of months ago and I used the concoction from the forum and it cleared up within days. 

Hopefully you can get to the bottom of Molson's ear infections....they're no fun!!!

Reno, Austin and Lincoln send Molson lots of doggy kisses!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah was the same and when we switched him to Science Diet Z/D - ear infections gone. I was cleaning the guys ears 3 times a day - he was a yeast factory. (one ear, the other was always red) The vet actually told me only do a surface clean and make sure your not pushing the stuff further back inside...so I was really careful to not push anything back into his ear. It all comes out eventually - but I did have to take him a few times to the vet when what I was doing was just not enough.

The vet also gave me this stuff to help dry the ear up as needed.

I think the weather change might have something to do with it. Noah has not had ear issues for a bit but the last few days I've caught him with his paw in his mouth...his entire paw. Biting, pulling, and sucking it. So something is bothering his foot. We can't figure it out...but it just started.

Funny you mention lamb. Scout had lamb nuggets for a few weeks and I gave Noah a cup full every so often and his ear issue came back again. So with Noah it's all food pet related.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry that Molson is having such issues with his ears. Paddy was in a similar boat last year. He'd be on a course of antibiotic drops, then regular cleaning and within a week or two the ear infection would be back. It was exhausting (especially for him.)

Anyhow, we had used the Surolan drops in the past (on our bridge boy, Bear) and our vet explained how Surolan basically treats yeast and not bacteria. And there is usually a combination of both in an infected ear (even if yeast is the biggest issue) Anyhow, he gave us Panalog (that sis the yellow stuff someone else mentioned!) drops and WOW, did they ever make a difference.

Anyhow, they worked for a while - and then the ear infections kept coming back. So our vet brought out the big guns (his words!) and gave us Baytril drops and a one week course of oral Baytril. And Paddy has been clear now for over a year.

He surmised that something could have been going on with his middle ear, or the ear infection was so deep that the ointment was not reaching it. And while it would look OK from the outside after treatment, the infection was still present deep in the ear. Hence take the two-pronged approach.

At best, I would ask your vet for Panalog drops and see if they work first. They were excellent for Paddy (at first!) Skip the Surolan - he has probably already developed an immunity to it! If the panalog doesn't work then ask for a course of oral antibiotics just to see if it is something deeper in the ear. Baytril was the name of both the drops and the oral antibiotic - and as I mentioned, they were what ultimately "cured" (knock on wood!!) him!

Good luck. Poor little Molson though. I can empathize with how hard it is. He's obviously quite the trooper 

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molson*

I am so very sorry for all you and Molson are going through.
Wish I had something to add.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I will make a vet appt for next week and ask for something different - drops and an oral treatment. 

Molson says thank you to all of his GRF friends for the kisses and thoughts!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just recently went through this with Cruiser, he has battled ear infections all his life and finally I took him and had him allergy tested. I didnt think it was his food and we have tried it all, and it wasnt his food. It was enviromental. He is now on 2 types of ear meds and allergy shots.Please be careful with infections being long...Cruiser's ears were closing up


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am lucky that Abby's ears have never closed up. She has allergies, shots didn't work, and now she takes Atopica but they still get infected.

Zymox is the most effective cleaner I have used but we still end up on animax from time to time. And then Finn just got a gunk machine for the first time in his four year life, so never having his ears messed with made it a real challenge to get the drops in.

I'm hoping you can get it licked soon! (no pun intendeded, hahahaha).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We did the Atopica and the ear infections wouldnt go away. Time will tell if the allergy shots will work, I can say that since hes on Conofite and Synotic ear drops the ear infection is gone and no gunk in the ears.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Has Molson been tested for hypothyroidism? Barkley's ears were much worse before his diagnosis and they improved when he started supplementation. He had allergies as well so his ears were always problematic. Acupuncture helped his hips and his allergies and by extension it also helped his ears. 

If Molson has a lot of fur in his inner ear, you can trim or electric shave that fur to cool the ear down a little bit. It works! I often pulled Barkley's ear flaps up to cool his ears off too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Has Molson been tested for hypothyroidism? Barkley's ears were much worse before his diagnosis and they improved when he started supplementation. He had allergies as well so his ears were always problematic. Acupuncture helped his hips and his allergies and by extension it also helped his ears.
> 
> If Molson has a lot of fur in his inner ear, you can trim or electric shave that fur to cool the ear down a little bit. It works! I often pulled Barkley's ear flaps up to cool his ears off too.


No he's never been tested for hypothyroidism... what are some other symptoms to look for? I haven't noticed anything else abnormal... 

I will trim some of the fur around the ear tomorrow and hope that helps.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I can understand where you are coming from I too am battling a ear infection with Einstein. His finished his treatment but still has the ear infection. Th bad thing is deep down the ear is closed. The stupid vets won't put him on antibiotics or anything, Don't want to do any tests cause of his age. So i'm at a loss on what to do, both vets in this town have said the same thing. The only other vet is like 4 hours drive one way. which i can't do. I also don't want Einstein to suffer any pain but the vets here won't do nothing about it. So i may have to end up putting him down cause of the ear infections.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just made an appointment for tomorrow morning so we'll see what the doc says and can prescribe.

(btw, I'm happy that the appointment is with my favourite vet at the clinic, Dr. Z.! )


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to investigate probiotics as well once the infection is taken care of. The Great Dane Lady website has some good info | GREATDANELADY.COM Any and all credit for my post and the valuable information contained within should go to member T&T - she's the one that sent me the link.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sharlin said:


> You might want to investigate probiotics as well once the infection is taken care of. The Great Dane Lady website has some good info | GREATDANELADY.COM Any and all credit for my post and the valuable information contained within should go to member T&T - she's the one that sent me the link.


Oh! Thank you for the reminder! I do want to pick up another box of FortiFlora while I am there. I would have forgotten all about it and we have been out for a couple of months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sometimes hypothyroidism can present with more skin and ear infections and allergies. The probiotics is a good idea.

Other end of the dog--but does Molson have anal sac issues too? That's sometimes related to all the above as well.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Sometimes hypothyroidism can present with more skin and ear infections and allergies. The probiotics is a good idea.
> 
> Other end of the dog--but does Molson have anal sac issues too? That's sometimes related to all the above as well.


Nope, he hasn't had any problems expressing his glands himself. I will ask the vet tomorrow though to check them out, and will also mention the hypothyroidism.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll throw this out there for what it's worth (if anything). Tundra started having ear issues when we moved south (from the northwest) about a year and a half ago. I did have to change his food because they don't sell Canidae around here and I wondered if that might be the cause. Took him to the vet....it was yeast and then it turned into a bacterial infection. She did say that dogs moving to the south (especially goldens and cockers) have a lot of problems with allergies and at the time the ragweed was in full bloom. Tundra's nose was literally dripping on the floor! It cleared up with the prescription meds. She put him on Benadryl (3 tablets twice a day) and that has kept his ears clean and clear! I took him off of it a few months the first winter and he did okay, but last winter he wasn't off it a month and started back up with dirty ears. For whatever reason, last winter was "weird" for allergies according to the vet. Tundra ended up with a yeast infection between his front toes which took topical and then oral meds to clear up. She also said that most of the time using just the Benadryl doesn't work that well, but for Tundra it seems to. I don't always give him the dose at night either. I buy the Walmart brand which is a LOT cheaper than the name brand.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for Molson's chronic ear issues! Our golden Sophie always had ongoing ear issues.

We feed Nature's Variety Prairie Salmon (Gunner can't eat anything else his allergies are so bad) and the boys have the most gorgeous coats. I am so glad their home base is right here in Lincoln!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have anything new to offer but wanted to say that I hope the Vet finds the magic combo to heal his ears and help Molson feel better asap. Ike had repeat double ear infections for the first year and a half of his life. After repeat Vet visits, prescriptions, and lots of hand wringing a Vet tech suggested he might have a food allergy and to try the elimination diet. Turns out Ike's was allergic to his food. He also has seasonal allergies but they are easily handled with benadryl. 

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If it is yeast, adding the oral med Ketoconazole often helps.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We had the visit to the vet this morning. Dr. Z did a scope and a swab of both of Mo's ears and poor Molson's left ear is so swollen that he cried when the scope was in because it hurt so bad. The vet couldn't get the scope into the bottom part of the canal because it was pretty swollen. Poor dog! 

He did a swab & smear and found a ton of bacteria inside of both ears, so not only is there a ton of yeast, but the bacteria infection too. Dr. Z gave me 2 options. One of them was to do an ear flushing, which involves knocking Mols out to clean out each ear to start with a fresh clean slate so to speak, and then treating with medication, and the other option was to try a different kind of medication that should get both the bacterial and fungal out of there, and then if that doesn't work we will do the ear flush. I opted for the 2nd option (which is using Baytril I think?) and will be diligent with his ear meds for the next 2 weeks. We go back for a re-check/swab/smear on the 19th. 

I did ask about Panalog and he said that he hasn't prescribed that since he first graduated years ago. Reasoning for that is that it's a petroleum-based medicine and while it treats the infections pretty well, the stick-y petroleum base just attracts more and more bacteria to cause recurrent infections every couple of months. It made a lot of sense to me and is also something Jay pointed out to me when I started using the Healthy Ear Recipe on here (the one made with Vaseline, Monistat and Cortisone cream, although I dismissed it coming from him! haha. So we will be staying away from that and sticking to the water-based products.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ouch, poor Molson. I hope the new treatment plan works quickly and he gets some relief.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, poor little Molson - that sounds very painful indeed. Yikes. I remember once our vet flushed Paddy's ears in the office without sedation, and poor Paddy was so sore his back leg was twitching - it was literally kicking in the air, much like a horse. It was awful 

So happy Dr. Z prescribed the Baytril for Molson though. It was a course of oral combined with topical Baytril that ultimately cleared up Paddy's on-going issues.

Did Dr. Z give any indication as to what could be causing the ear infections and foot licking in the first place?

Hopefully the Baytil soothes his poor little ears and he feels all better soon!

Kisses for Molson!

Kim


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I was just going to write ketoconazole, but Iowa Gold already did. Chronic ear trouble and itching is not always a food allergy.... dogs manifest inhalant allergies with the same clinical signs as a food allergy.... You can also have the ears cultured to see what they might be sensitive to. With one of my clients who went to the dermatologist, we actually put the dog on eyedrops topically in the ear because the ears were sensitive to it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Chronic ear trouble and itching is not always a food allergy.... dogs manifest inhalant allergies with the same clinical signs as a food allergy.....


Cruiser has chronic ear infections and at first they thought it was food, found out it wasnt. I finally had him tested for allergies.Now that we have him on shots and new ear meds the infections are gone.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

MY lab. , has had ear infections, since she was a pup, non 8 years old, i have the ketoconazole here, at the house, my husband had taken it, but now can not, how many miligrams, would be good for the lab.? thanks


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sometimes it also helps, after the ear is clean, to put a capsule of probiotics right in the ear and work it around (after the ear is clean and dry that is). You can also get some pantyhose and cut it to about a foot long tube, with ear holes, and slip that over so his ears are flipped up and open to the air. Looks goofy but works if they'll leave it on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ouch, poor Molson. So much great advice already given, I have nothing to add but good wishes.
Well....I didn't read the whole thread....but did anyone suggest trimming the hair on the inside of his ear flap and around the ear canal so that his ear is bare? That can help, too. (sorry if someone already suggested this)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Molson, ouch! Ike had his ears flushed during his treatments for his ear infections. It didn't help. The Forum's ear remedy is what finally did clear his ears, in conjunction with his food switch. The concoction I use has polysporin, monistat, and cortisone cream.

Hope Molson's feeling better soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Shaving or trimming the inner ear hair worked very well for us with Barkley. His vet showed us how to do it with electric human hair trimmers. I often joked we should put his ears on top of his head and put a clothespin on to keep the air flowing...we never did that obviously but when he rested I often flipped his ear flaps open.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just going outside with the dawg and his thinning shears (all I have for trimming his fur) and will try to trim back whatever I can from around the ear. He might look really stupid after I'm done but something tells me he won't really care!  

I've put in 3 doses of the new meds since we got back from the vet yesterday and I'm amazed how much dirt it brought out of the ears so I can reach it to clean it out. Either that's what it's doing, or it's really loosened up the stuff in the part I can normally see.  

I also picked up some new food today it's the Nature's Variety Prairie Lamb & Oatmeal kibble. We'll give it a shot and see how it goes.

Thanks for all the good wishes and hope everyone! I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I'm just going outside with the dawg and his thinning shears (all I have for trimming his fur) and will try to trim back whatever I can from around the ear. He might look really stupid after I'm done but something tells me he won't really care!
> 
> I've put in 3 doses of the new meds since we got back from the vet yesterday and I'm amazed how much dirt it brought out of the ears so I can reach it to clean it out. Either that's what it's doing, or it's really loosened up the stuff in the part I can normally see.
> 
> ...


You are trimming just the inner ear (inside the flap) hair, right? Just wanted to make sure. We couldn't tell anything was shaved after our vet shaved it off.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> You are trimming just the inner ear (inside the flap) hair, right? Just wanted to make sure. We couldn't tell anything was shaved after our vet shaved it off.


Just finished! I did the inner ear stuff and did behind the ears as well... he was starting to look like a homeless dog as I hadn't trimmed that part in months! 

I took out a ton of fur from under/inside the ear and I really think that it will help! I just have to stay on top of that now.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Missy said Molson would still look super cute with his ears trimmed.  She just wants him to feel better!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up with all the post on Molson. I hope this new batch of medicine and trimming of the ears will help. Gunner has been shaking his head a little bit lately. I've cleaned them out and nothing has come out on the cotton balls. I've smelled them too and they smell fine. I hope it's nothing but will keep an eye on them....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does any one know, how much, of the ketoconazole, in tablets, is okay for a dog?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to provide a little update so far... 

Molson's ears are doing so much better already!  They don't smell anymore (they were horrible before) and on the first few days with the Baytril, you wouldn't believe the chunks of gunk that were making their way out of the ears while the medicine worked its way in. The ears are much cleaner and I have only seen him scratch at his ears twice in the last 4 days, rather than multiple times a day.

Our check-up appt is on Monday and I'm going to get the vet to do another swab to see if we are making progress.


----------

